# PSU making whistling/high pitch sound...causing computer to crash?



## Pandapan (Nov 6, 2010)

Brand Ultra finity PSU
Window 7
Custom built computer


That is how my PSU look like... for the last 2 weeks I've notice it's making this weird *whistling high-pitch sound*...it would stop for a while, then a bzzzzzttttt~~~ kind of sound goes on.
Then all of a sudden, after 2 hrs or so of running, the *computer shut down*. If I ever try to turn it on right after that, it would just turn off within 5-10 mins.

I also realized that, *for the last 2 yrs the PSU fans NEVER once ru*n. I came to touch the PSU and it was BURNING HOT!! Chances are, my PSU's temperature went too high and crashed itself? My computer has like 3 fans that runs all the time, and those parts are always cool.

How can I solve this problem? Seems like I've been running this computer for 2 yrs without the need of the PSU fan..now all of a sudden it got so heated up that it crash the computer.
Please help  I'm frustrated, desperate and tired of trying to fix it by myself...
Thanks in advance for any help.

PS: I dust the computer case every month to make sure all fans are working good.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Advice get a new high quality psu like a seasonic or corsair.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Advice get a new high quality psu like a seasonic or corsair.


Don't wait until it fries something and don't try it anymore, change that out for a Corsair or a Seasonic ASAP. If you tell us what video card you have, we can tell you which model and/or size you need to purchase.


----------



## Pandapan (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you guys for your replies!
Since my computer is pretty dead I can't turn it on to check what vid card it has... But when I open up the case and check the things inside, I saw... Nvidia SLI? And Nvidia xfx 680i LT SLI (motherboard?), Geforce 8600 GTS
I'm not sure which is a graphic cards..hope that helps you guys recommend me a new PSU.

PS: about the psu dual fans that never run...does that suppose to happen? Did I get a defected PSU to begin with?:upset:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ultra is just a low quality brand, are you planning on upgrading your video card any time soon?
If not http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...005&cm_re=corsair_650w-_-17-139-005-_-Product

If so http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...006&cm_re=corsair_750w-_-17-139-006-_-Product


----------



## Pandapan (Nov 6, 2010)

I think my vid card is pretty decent for what I use the computer daily for ( graphic designing, web browsing, and some movie-watching) so I won't be upgrading it. I'll try what you recommended and will update about the problem after I replacing the PSU! =D


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you have no plans to upgrade, then the 650 Corsair will be fine. It is an excellent power supply. While this will not permt a major upgrade, it will leave some room for some upgrade with the graphics card. If as mentioned, you plan on a real powerful graphics card, then spill for the 750. *1 g0t 0wn3d *has given you good advice.


----------

